# please id



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

Okay, I tried to get better pics, but he doesn't come out of hiding often. 
What ya think?


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

here's one of the tail if that helps


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

rhom or spilo cf


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

BAD ANDY said:


> rhom or spilo cf


 hehe, im sure the guessing was already down to that.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

How long is the fish???


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

Not spilo-like I do not think. More rhom like.

He sure has a long head...


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

he is 3 1/2 inches. does he look like an irritan maybe?


> He sure has a long head...


thats why I think he might be an irritan. the bigger ones they had looked even longer, almost like an elongatus.


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

bump


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

at 3.5 inches it may be a rhom... but the colouring defineatly looks spiloCF... I think irritans have more light spotting, but I'm no pro at identifying.


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

bump


----------

